# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  بعد شهریور میتونم از تک ماده(تبصره) استفاده کنم?

## loxahmad

سلام رفقای عزیزم ،من تو امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیه امسال تو امتحان دینی کلا حاضر نشدم و با توجه به اینکه نمراتم در درس دینی در طول سال اینه: ::::::::

مستمر نوبت اول: 20
نوبت اول:  19
مستمر نوبت دوم: 20
نهایی: غیر موجه (غایب) 
نمره سال: 8
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
حالا نمیدونم واقعا چیکار کنم من انتخاب رشته کردم و 100% دولتی خواهم اورد، رتبم خوبه ،،حالا نمیدونم با توجه به اینکه امروز 10ام مرداد هست، این درسو تک ماده بزنم ،یا بزارمش برایه شهریور?  میترسم برم شهریور و یا سره جلسه حاظر نشم یا تجدید بشم دیگه هر مشکلی ممکنه پیش بیاد،و نتونم دانشگاه برم،،، سوالم اینه که بعد دادن امتحان در شهریور و عدم قبولی، میتونم از تک ماده(تبصره) استفاده کنم یا نه?کلا تا کی وقت داریم تک ماده بزنیم ،،
ممنون میشم به بنده جواب خوب بدید.

----------


## loxahmad

ای بابا جواب بدید اه

----------


## Mohammad.N

> سلام رفقای عزیزم ،من تو امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیه امسال تو امتحان دینی کلا حاضر نشدم و با توجه به اینکه نمراتم در درس دینی در طول سال اینه: ::::::::
> 
> مستمر نوبت اول: 20
> نوبت اول:  19
> مستمر نوبت دوم: 20
> نهایی: غیر موجه (غایب) 
> نمره سال: 8
> ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
> حالا نمیدونم واقعا چیکار کنم من انتخاب رشته کردم و 100% دولتی خواهم اورد، رتبم خوبه ،،حالا نمیدونم با توجه به اینکه امروز 10ام مرداد هست، این درسو تک ماده بزنم ،یا بزارمش برایه شهریور?  میترسم برم شهریور و یا سره جلسه حاظر نشم یا تجدید بشم دیگه هر مشکلی ممکنه پیش بیاد،و نتونم دانشگاه برم،،، سوالم اینه که بعد دادن امتحان در شهریور و عدم قبولی، میتونم از تک ماده(تبصره) استفاده کنم یا نه?کلا تا کی وقت داریم تک ماده بزنیم ،،
> ممنون میشم به بنده جواب خوب بدید.


بله در شهریور میشه از تک ماده استفاده کرد !

----------


## artim

> ای بابا جواب بدید اه


اگه ازش استفاده نکردی بله میشه از تک ماده استفاده کرد 7 بگیری با تک قبولی

----------

